# Fragen zum Xbox 360 Controller konfigurieren etc.



## [Commander] (25. August 2010)

Moinsen Leute,
Ich habe heute von einem Bekannten den "alten" kabelgebundenen Xbox 360 Controller in weiß geschenkt bekommen. Jetzt ein paar Fragen.

Ich habe den Treiber von MS runtergeladen, aber gibt es nicht eine Software von MS mit der ich den Controller konfigurieren kann?

Ich habe XPadder gefunden, mit dem ich den Joystick konfigurieren kann. Muss ich mit diesem Programm für jedes Spiel ein eigenes Profil anlegen?

Den ich habe heute mal MW2 ausprobiert mit Gamepad (kein Kommentar ), allerdings hab ich dort keine Option gefunden, wo ich ingame die Tasten beim Gamepad konfigurieren kann.

Also meine Frage muss ich für jedes Spiel mit XPadder ein Profil anlegen, gibt es eine Software von MS, oder kann ich mein Gamepad auch ingame konfigurieren?

Achja noch was. Es gibt beim Gamepad ja in der Mitte dieses XBox Zeichen das grün leuchtet. Da stehen solche Zahlen dran, 1,2,3 und 4 und momentan leuchtet es bei mir nur bei der 1. Sollen die Zahlen verschiedene Profile kennzeichen oder für was ist der Kreis in der Mitte gut?


Grüße!


----------



## N8Mensch2 (25. August 2010)

Die Zahlen um den Kreis stehen für die Anzahl der Pads bzw. signalisieren die Lämpchen mit welcher Controllernummer gespielt wird.

Gute Frage bzgl. der Software, habe ich mich noch gar nicht mit befasst. 
Entweder das Pad wird vom Spiel unterstützt und funktioniert oder es wird nicht unterstützt - davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus 

Third-Person & Rennspiele unterstützen das Pad mittlerweile. Shooter eher nur mit "Games for Windows" Logo wie z.B.: Crysis


----------



## [Commander] (25. August 2010)

Okay danke für die Antwort. Das komische ist, der Xbox Controller wird bei jedem kostenlosem Spiel unterstützt, aber bei MW2 wird er nicht erkannt. Bei Tastenbelegung kann ich so lange rumdrücken auf meinem Gamepad da geht nichts. Wieso? MW2 sollte doch den Controller auch unterstützen?!

Achja und auch wichtig. Hat jemand die Standard Tastenbelegung für den Controller bei MW2 auf der Xbox?


----------



## AchtBit (26. August 2010)

Der Controller für professionelle Grobmotorik Konsolen Spieler. Allein die Standard Todeszone von 25% ist zum schreien.(Bei manchen Spielen beweg ich mich mit meinen Sticks meistens unter einem 25% Radius rofl) Eigentlich im Widerspruch zu  PC Software mit einer sensibel flexiblen Eingabe Schnittstelle. 

Deshalb wirst du keinen nativen Profiler oder Remapper für das Ding finden. Einziger Workaround ist SW von Drittanbietern. Workaround eben.

Leider eifern inzwischen viele Hersteller dem XPad Image nach und bauen pads gleich dem M$ Standard Eingabe Benutzer Profil. Vernachlässigte Präzision und Flexiblität sind das Endergebnis. 

Doch dank USB kann ich meinen voll programmierbaren Graubner mc12 RC Transmitter zur PC Daddel vergewaltigen.


----------

